# Remember the Sears catalogue.



## fuzzybuddy (Nov 26, 2017)

Remember the Sears catalogue. A 2 inch thick book of anything you could ever want.
I used to wait for their "XMas Catalogue". I'd circle only the 30 or 40 toys I really, really wanted.

I remember the Sears "scandal". One of the Sear's male models was too endowed for his boxers. His tip was showing. I heard about it on TV, and looked at out catalogue and there he was. They even wrote a song on the radio about him, it was something like, "Mr. Page 471" or what ever it was.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Nov 26, 2017)

:lofl::.  That's funny what was considered scandalous then compared to now.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 26, 2017)

He was called the 602 man because he was on page 602 of the 1975 Sears catalog. Is it, or isn’t it?


----------



## jujube (Nov 26, 2017)

Ah, the "Wish Book".   We kids would have the Christmas catalog about worn out within days.  The fights over who got to look at it next were epic.  There were also fights over who wanted the Betsy-Wetsy or the Poopsy-Woopsy doll first.  God forbid that a sister would want the SAME doll.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 26, 2017)

Never got thrown out before we had our indoor toilet.


----------



## Kaya (Nov 26, 2017)

I loved browsing through the Montgomery Ward AND Sears catalogs. I would go page by page and write down everything I wanted. EVERYTHING. Talk about a wish list!!!


----------



## CindyLouWho (Nov 26, 2017)

I know we are talking about the catalog's, but remember Montgomery Ward's popcorn and candy and the back of the store, or you could go the little restaurant and get hotdog, hamburger.............and Woolworth's too.


----------



## Kaya (Nov 26, 2017)

I remember when you could purchase baby crocs/alligators at Woolworths. I used to love eating at their little cafe bar, grilled cheese sammich and choc shake.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Nov 26, 2017)

Back in the 1800s, you could buy a house. They would send you the plans and all the parts, the lumber already cut.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 26, 2017)

Chickens too!


----------



## JaniceM (Nov 26, 2017)

Pappy said:


> Never got thrown out before we had our indoor toilet.



HAHAHAHA!!!  And I'm guessing-  or hoping-  that was before companies started using inferior inks that faded all over!!!  layful:


----------



## Goldilocks (Nov 27, 2017)

I loved, loved, loved the Sears catalogues.........my sister and I could not wait each year for the Wish Books........I  miss them.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Nov 27, 2017)

The song was called "The Man on Page 602", and it was not the tip of his penis that was showing, it was a descended testicle

Hal


----------



## HiDesertHal (Nov 27, 2017)

fuzzybuddy said:


> Remember the Sears catalogue. A 2 inch thick book of anything you could ever want.
> I used to wait for their "XMas Catalogue". I'd circle only the 30 or 40 toys I really, really wanted.
> 
> I remember the Sears "scandal". One of the Sear's male models was too endowed for his boxers. His tip was showing. I heard about it on TV, and looked at out catalogue and there he was. They even wrote a song on the radio about him, it was something like, "Mr. Page 471" or what ever it was.



Sears, Roebuck & Company never started as a store.

They started as a Mail-Order business.

Hal


----------



## Pappy (Nov 27, 2017)

JaniceM said:


> HAHAHAHA!!!  And I'm guessing-  or hoping-  that was before companies started using inferior inks that faded all over!!!  layful:



If it didn’t, I went to school with a lot of pictures on my rear end.


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 4, 2017)

One Sunday afternoon, the preacher stopped by for an unexpected visit.  Mother was flustered….when he asked if they had a Bible.  She turned to little Billy and told him “Go run and fetch the big book that Mama always turns to for comfort.  A few minutes later Billy came running back…. carrying…….. the well worn….. Sears Roebuck Catalog.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 4, 2017)

I remember the Sears and Montgomery Ward catalogs as well. When my mom was finally done with them I was allowed to cut out the pictures. I spent many happy hours entertaining myself making  whole families of paper dolls. I would paste them on the bottom of shirt boxes and cut them out and bend the edges so they would stand,that is if I could get her to give me a shirt box. they usually were promptly packed away for the following years Christmas presents.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 4, 2017)

I've got an old 1970 Montgomery Ward catalog.  I think I ordered our old chest freezer out of the catalog....and the old freezer still works great.  There are people buying/selling these old MW catalogs on Ebay...someday this one may bring a few dollars.


----------



## GypsyRoadLady (Jan 9, 2018)

I worked in Sears Paint and Hardware dept. The old-timers would talk about the years the Chickens were for sale. Grandma's home was a Sears home.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 9, 2018)

I've got a reproduction copy of a 1908 Sears catalog. Some interesting stuff in there.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 9, 2018)

This home, near me, came in the form of a kit from the Sears catalog.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Jan 9, 2018)

We were such little pervs, we were fixated on the underwear photos.

A house up the street was a Sears house. Nowhere near as nice as the Magnolia, it was built of some kind of odd-looking cinder blocks. Not a bad house, but not the Magnolia.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 1, 2020)

Sears, which was called Simpson's Sears when I was really young, Montgomery Ward, Eaton's, we had them all, but the greatest catalog of all was the Sears Christmas Wish Book! 

Gosh, the memories I have of that catalog.


----------



## jujube (May 1, 2020)

Over 70,000 Sears catalog houses were sold between 1908 and 1940, with almost 70% of them still standing.


----------

